# Flutter my Chinese Crested puppy.



## TangoPoodles (May 9, 2010)

Here is a photo of my Chinese Crested puppy Flutter (Altacrest Butterfly Kisses). She is a cuddly, sassy, funny little girl who has stolen our hearts!


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

OMG, I'm in love!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Oh she is just delicious!!!


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

So adorable. Those are my 2nd most favorite breed of dog. Love her. Love that name, flutter. You know how they do that little thing with their front paws when they stand on their back legs and want picked up? That is kind of a fluttering motion. Precious.


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 7, 2009)

What a cutie! I love the powderpuffs!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

She is positively beautiful!! I have seen her photos on Facebook and I could easily be talked into one of these!!


----------



## Stella (Apr 6, 2010)

*She is adorable and I love her name!!!*

*I rescued a Hairless Crested, a few years ago, from our "kill" shelter because her "time was up" due to the fact that they thought she was a "terrier with mange".:doh:


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

*Gasp!* I LOVE her name! She is such a doll! 8D Are you going to show?


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

She's beautiful and I too love that name!!


----------



## TangoPoodles (May 9, 2010)

Thanks everyone. Her breeder named her and I really love the name. It really suits her and yes partial2poodles, she does do that ! LOL!

My plan is to show her. She is just 5 mth old so not quite ready for the ring yet.


----------



## poodlelover (Oct 19, 2008)

Awwh Flutter is so cute and I love the name.


----------



## HiSocietyPoodle (May 2, 2010)

*Flutter*

She's a doll baby! I also love the name you picked. Perfect!


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

I have Flutter envy  She is adorable!! Thanks for sharing. Feel free to post pictures as she grows.
What is her coloring called? Does it have a special name? (sorry, I don't know very much crested coloring)


----------

